# Choosing B+W Filters: XS-Pro or F-Pro



## amang

Hi guys, I am contemplating to purchase 2 filters for both of my lenses: Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L II and Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II USM.

I am looking to get B+W filters, but am confused to choose between XS-Pro and F-Pro. What is the real difference between these two filters?


----------



## MistaBernie

XS is essentially 'extra slim'. They're usually designated for wide lenses or zoom lenses, but optically there shouldn't be much of a difference between the two.

In honesty though, I wouldn't put even a high quality filter on either of those unless you were looking for a particular effect (polarization, neutral density, etc). You're essentially putting another piece of glass on a pair of ~$1800-$2500 lenses.


----------



## amang

Hey Bernie, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dream Killer

I would get the normal "F-Pro" filter for those two lenses. To use a filter vs not use a filter is up for debate but remember that with the exception of the super-telephotos, you need a filter to complete the weather sealing on lenses.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, weather sealing is a very good point (especially in the northeast in the four seasons -- winter, winter, almost winter, just after winter). But yeah, the regular Fs would be the way I'd go on those too.


----------



## iandroo888

as what other people said, and ill say it again, theres practically no real difference between F-Pro and XS-Pro, unless those few mm does bother you that much. For me, I'd go for the cheaper one (F-Pro).. 20-30 bux difference for a few mm.... totally not worth it ahahaha... I use all F-Pro 77mm's and the Kaesemann Cir-Pol from B+W..

Oh also, if you didn't know already, theres an on-going argument with the use of filters as noted about about putting an extra piece of glass on your expensive lens.. Go with what you want.. just dont get cheapy filters if u were to go filters..


----------

